# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending Sep 19, 2008

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated.

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week, hay sales trended mostly steady. Demand was light
to moderate. Premium quality hay is in very short supply. Pellets sales were
fully steady to firm. Demand and trade activity was moderate to good.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium Large square 180.00-200.00/ton.
Good-Premium Grass small square bales 115.00/ton Round bales 85.00/ton. Straw
Large Square bales 60.00-75.00/ton. Ground and Delivered to feedlots 125.00-
130.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 220.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Good Alfalfa Round Bales 75.00-
80.00/ton, Grass Round Bales 85.00-92.50/ton, Ground and delivered to
feedlots 115.00-120.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein:
220.00-225.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, sales were fully steady. Inquiry and demand has
been very good. Trade activity is moderate to good.

Detailed Quotations:
Iowa Nebraska
Alfalfa
Small and Large squares
Supreme 190.00-230.00 -------------
Premium ------------- 180.00-200.00
Good 140.00-160.00 -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium 125.00 -------------
Good ------------- 75.00-80.00
Fair ------------- -------------

Grass Hay
Small and Large Squares
Premium ------------- 115
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Premium ------------- 85.00-92.50
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------

Pellets
Dehydrated Alfalfa 17pct 215.00-220.00
Sun-Cured Alfalfa 15pct -------------


----------

